# Super Detailed Stormraven WIP



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Howdy all. I have started painting and assembling my Stormraven. However this will be no ordinary WIP. I plan on making it super detailed in many ways. Here's what I plan:

Magnetizinig the flying base
Hinging all 4 doors
Highly painted and detailed interior
LED on the interior
Converted top turret (because I hate the servitor in a brick)
Converted Ram intake (because I also hate the shop-vac brick intake)
Detailed base

Don't worry. I am taking pictures as I go.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

rather than magnetizing the flying base, you could try this method. I use a grinder to remove the head of a small bolt and attach that to the top of the flying base, then I attach a nut to the bottom of the vehicle, you simply screw the base on and it holds nice and tight </opinion>

good luck with the project!


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## All_Is_Dust (Aug 21, 2011)

Engelus said:


> rather than magnetizing the flying base, you could try this method. I use a grinder to remove the head of a small bolt and attach that to the top of the flying base, then I attach a nut to the bottom of the vehicle, you simply screw the base on and it holds nice and tight </opinion>
> 
> good luck with the project!


Very cool idea, could you post up some photos of your setup? I may try this with my Falcons and Wave Serpents


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Here we go. First thing I did was check all parts and pieces. The panel the rear door sits in was warped so I called GW and they sent me out a new sprue with a nice straignt one. GW customer Service is great.

Next I magnetized the base and bottom of the hull. I have 4 rare earth magnets in each for a total of 8.









I had to drill small holes in this with my pin vise. It is slow going but the pay off is huge.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Next I hinged the doors...all of them. The front assault ramp comes hinged so that's easy. The side doors and rear were a little trickier.

Side doors:
I drilled holes all the way through the pseudo hinges on the doors themselves.









I drilled an angled hole here all the way through to the outside of the doorway. I drilled from teh outside at the far corner of the dor frame.









I also drilled a small hole here all the way through the door frame to the first door hinge "seat".










Once the holes were drilled I placed the door in the frame and used two short pieces of small gague wire to act as the pins in my hinges. I then peened them over and glued them to the inner frame of the hull(being careful not to get any glue in the hinge itself).


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Now the rear door. I cut the hinge and bar off the rear assault ramp. I also cut off the little 'C' shaped clamps on the frame, that hold it in place. I drilled a small hole all the way through the landing gear housing on both sides. I decided to do it this way because I wanted a strong hinge and because the kit provides plates that cover up the outer landing gear housing. 

















I used a small lilipop stick for my pin and cut it to length. I wanted it to be just long enough to fit between the inner set of holes. 









I ran the stick through and glued it to the bottom of my door, being careful not to get glue on any part of the frame.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Next I started painting the interior.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Next I moved onto the top turret assembly. I really dislike the "Brick" the servitor sits in and want a lower profile "automated" turret. I decided to use a water bottle lid as they are have the right size and feel. 

I cut a gap in each side of it so the gun mounts had room to stick out.









I then removed some stuff from the Turret base. I removed the little angled area towards the front and half of the rear "block". I wanted half the rear "block" to remain to hold onto my turret top.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

So...the Land Raider model comes with an extra computer bank that can be installed in one of it's door assemblies. I shaved off the cables and equipment from one side, painted it, and attached it to the inside of my Stormraven.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I finished building the turret.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the look of the lower profile 'curved' turret.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

loving the detail of the inside man, I'll be following this closely.


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

THis is looking really good, I do quite like the curved turret and the fact that you are giving such a step by step. Getting excited to see where this goes


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

The turret looks kinda Tau. Great job so far! Will be following this.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Silens said:


> The turret looks kinda Tau. Great job so far! Will be following this.


It's kind of funny you should say that. The top "hatch" of the turret is a Tau part from GW's Squadron Command Frame in their online store's bitz section. I wanted something that added detail wihtout actually being a hatch. It had the Mechanical/tech look I was going for.

The back of the turret is also from the same bitz frame.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the turret isnt working, its completely the wrong shape for space marines, needs to be more angular, dont get me wrong its a nice enough turret, its just not space marines.

and psst thats not a tau part its a space marine part


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> ...and psst thats not a tau part its a space marine part


Not to tell you your business but it's on the Tau portion of the frame found here:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440335a&prodId=prod770023a


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

Badass man, looks phenomenal. You are very patient.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I like the details so far but I must agree with B&K's, the circular turret just doesn't do it for me. I like the idea but it does need to be a bit more anguar. 

Other than that, great idea and brilliant painting so far! 

Rev


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

pathwinder14 said:


> Not to tell you your business but it's on the Tau portion of the frame found here:
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440335a&prodId=prod770023a












inside the red is the tau parts and inside the cyan is the space marine targeter and scanner, and if you look at the photos in the link you posted you can clearly see the tau parts on the devil fish.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> inside the red is the tau parts and inside the cyan is the space marine targeter and scanner, and if you look at the photos in the link you posted you can clearly see the tau parts on the devil fish.


Is that how it's laid out? I saw it as:
Clockwise From top left is IG, then Chaos, below that is Marines, left of that is Eldar, and bottom left is Tau? Looking closer though I now see the "Logic" I employed was not used by GW. It looked like everyhting was sort of grouped together in sections on the sprue by army. Looks like I was wrong. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Now for the newer slimmer profile air intakes. One will sit over each engine. I used two toothbrush cases that looked like this.









Then I cut them in half along the side like so.









It now looks like this (and it magically changed color).









I used a small bit of electrical wire sheathing (bought from any auto parts store) to form the "grill". The base is just for size comparison of what diameter sheathing I used.









Installed on the new intake it looks like this...









Then I shaved the top of the engine housing flat. I removed the small "squares" and the rivets from the top.









Then I glued the new intake to the top of the engine housing.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Such a cool idea path winder liking the stuff your using, looking good....keeping track of your progress..

Take care

p.s i like the turret a lot..!


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks all. The vehicle is now built into its assemblies and I have begun painting it. I finished the turret and am workin gon the wings. Pics coming soon.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Well I had a set back. I test fitted the painted wings last night and the whole Stormraven kept toppling backwards. The magnetized stand is not strong enough to resist the force of the fulcrum created when I put the wings on. So I'll be adding a large central "pin". I have a large nail that I will cut. I'll glue the head of the cut nail to the bottom of the ship and drill a hole in the center of the flying stand. The nail will slip into the base like a large pin keeping the fulcrum in check...I hope.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good so far. Any plans on expending the tail out some?


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

djinn24 said:


> Looking good so far. Any plans on expending the tail out some?


Nope. I wanted to subtly modify the tank to look better. I also have a case set up for it with its current dimesions.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

WooHoo! The pin idea worked. Now all I have to do is finish painting the model and get the LED in place. I plan on placing the entire LED assembly on the bottom of the turret like so:








I'll use velcro to attach the battery and just remove it when not in use.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Here's some pics o fthe painting as I go:

Painted Cockpit - I painted the inside of the canopy "glass" black. 









Painted turret and cockpit/canopy test fitted to hull.









Partially painted wings test fitted to hull.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

That's really awesome, very good job!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking great man, really nice.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks all.

Here's my planned L.E.D. layout. I am going to house the L.E.D., wires, switch, and battery in a 35 MM film cannister lid, the old grey kind. It will also have a magnet so I can attach it to the underside of the turret.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

The model is done (except for flocking the base). The wiring went differently than planned. I have a much simpler wiring model using magnets to keep everything in place. Pics coming soon.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Stormrave is done. Pics are below.
The light.








































The magnets hold the wires and battery together whilst also attaching to the magnet on the underside of the turret.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

And here's the model all painted. I still have to flock the base.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

And more:


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

Really awesome. I like the how the turret came out a lot.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

First this looks amazing, great job. 

I think though that if you really wanted to take it over the top you should add highlights, maybe codex grey, to each armor plate angle, edge and seam. This would really make the entire model really 'pop' and stand out more.


----------



## Black Legionare (Mar 26, 2011)

Arcane said:


> First this looks amazing, great job.
> 
> I think though that if you really wanted to take it over the top you should add highlights, maybe codex grey, to each armor plate angle, edge and seam. This would really make the entire model really 'pop' and stand out more.


This.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I did highlight the edges of the armor plates. My camera/image quality does not reflect the paintjobs very well and washes out the highlights.


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks great, may actually inspire me to finally grab a stormraven for myself, or I might yet wait to see what flyers are on the way for chaos.

Either way, shows what results you can get if you put in the effort. Thumbs up!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Mary mother of Jebus that smallraven is fricking great! :biggrin:

I've been toying with the idea of adding one to my army for a while (with a certain non-GW resin kit added) and I think you may have just forced my hand.....


Awesome work! k:


----------

